# DigitalCamera Frage (Kaufhilfe)



## inzzi (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Habe vor die Minolta Dimage Z3 zu kaufen.
Würd nun gern wissen was ihr von dieser Cam haltet oder vl. hat sie schon jemand ausprobiert und kann mir aus pers. Erfahrung berichten?

Was wären Alternativen zur Z3, sowohl Preislich so wie Qualität / Funktionalität.

Derzeit besitze ich eine Canon A60 die ich nun gegen ein besseres Modell eintauschen möchte.

Preislich sollt es bei ca. 400€ liegen und Zoom sollte größer als 3x sein.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe! .. inzzi


----------



## tawarwaith (24. Oktober 2004)

weil ich keinen neuen thread aufmachen wollte schreibe ichs hier rein 

ich will mir ne digital kamera kaufen aber weil ich absolut keine ahnung von den dingern habe wollte ich mal fragen was ihr dem ottonormalverbraucher empfiehlt...


----------



## tittli (24. Oktober 2004)

tawarwaith hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil ich keinen neuen thread aufmachen wollte schreibe ichs hier rein
> 
> ich will mir ne digital kamera kaufen aber weil ich absolut keine ahnung von den dingern habe wollte ich mal fragen was ihr dem ottonormalverbraucher empfiehlt...




das kommt darauf an was du dir preislich so vorstellst...  ...dazu gibt es hier schon einige Threads!
gruss


----------



## tawarwaith (24. Oktober 2004)

darum poste ich es auch hier rein 

ich hab hier ne kleine auswahl die in meiner preisklasse liegt,bin halt eben noch schüler...

SONY DSC-P43
Sony DSC P43 Digitalkamera, silber 1/2,7 Super-HAD-CCD mit 4,3 Mio. Pixel 3 x digital/3,2 x Smart Zoom, optischer Sucher, 3,8 cm Farb-LCD, Auslöseverzö- gerung: 0,28 Sek. (inkl. AF), AV & USB, Real Imaging Prozessor(259SFR.)







JENAOPTIK JD 4100
Auflösung (physikalisch) : min. 2.240 x 1.680 (4,0 MP) / Zoom: 3-fach / Wechselspeicher: CompactFlash Typ I / Sucher: LCD-Monitor / Blitz: Ja (199SFR)





OLYMPUS Digitalkamera Camedia C-310 Z
Noch nie digital fotografiert? Kein Problem, wenn man sich für eine Olympus C-310ZOOM entscheidet. Denn diese 3,2-Millionen-Pixel-Kamera im funktionellen, klaren Design lässt sich kinderleicht bedienen.
Aber selbst erfahrene Anwender werden dieses Allroundtalent zu schätzen wissen, z. B. als Zweitkamera für schnelle Schnappschüsse oder spaáige Kurzvideos. Und wer möchte, kann mit dem Super-Nahaufnahmemodus sogar Detailaufnahmen aus 2 cm machen.
3 Megapixel, 3xoptischer Zoom, 16MB XD






wäre nett wenn jemand sagen könnte welche die beste ist...


----------

